# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل من السنة الإفطار على وتر من الرطب أو التمر ؟

## خالد الشافعي

( هل من السنة الإفطار على وتر من الرطب أو التمر ؟ )



سئل العلامة محمد بن عثيمين-رحمه الله (نور على الدرب / 354) السؤال الآتي:
سمعت أن الصائم عند إفطاره يجب أن يفطر على عدد فردي من التمر أي خمس أو سبع تمرات وهكذا فهل هذا واجب؟ فأجاب : ( ليس بواجب بل ولا سنة أن يفطر الإنسان على وتر ثلاث أو خمس أو سبع أو تسع إلا يوم العيد عيد الفطر فقد ثبت (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان لا يغدو للصلاة يوم عيد الفطر حتى يأكل تمرات ويأكلهن وتراً) وما سوى ذلك فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يتقصد أن يكون أكله التمر وتراً )


وقال رحمه الله في مجموع فتاويه ورسائله في صلاة العيد : [ وهل كلما أكل الإنسان تمراً في غير هذه المناسبة -يقصد سنة عيد الفطر- يقطعها على وتر؟ نقول: لا. وهل الإنسان يقطع كل شيء على وتر؟

فإذا أكل نقول له: اقطع ثلاث لقمات، فهذا غير مشروع.وعندما يحب أن يزيد من الطيب فيقول أوتر ولكن هذا لا أصل له.فأنا لا أعلم أن الإنسان مطلوب منه أن يوتر في مثل هذه الأمور، فأما قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم «إن الله وتر يحب الوتر»، فليس هذا على عمومه، لكنه عز وجل وتر يحكم شرعاً أو قدراً بوتر، فمثلاً الصلاة وتر في الليل نختمه بوتر التطوع، وفي النهار نختمه بوتر المغرب، وأيام الأسبوع وتر، السموات وتر، والأرض وتر، فيخلق الله عز وجل ما يشاء على وتر، ويحكم بما يشاء على وتر، وليس المراد بالحديث أن كل وتر فإنه محبوب إلى الله عز وجل.

وإلا لقلنا احسب خطواتك من بيتك إلى المسجد لتقطعها على وتر، احسب التمر الذي تأكله على وتر، احسب الشاي الذي تشربه لتقطعه على وتر، وكل شيء احسبه على وتر . فهذا لا أعلم أنه مشروع.

فأكل تمرات وتراً من السنن التي تفعل في عيد الفطر خاصة أن لا تأتي المسجد حتى تأكل تمرات وتراً. فبعض الناس ولاسيما العامة ينقلون التمر ليأكلوه في مصلى العيد، ولا يأكلونه حتى تطلع الشمس فيقيدون هذا الأكل بزمان، ومكان. فالزمن بعد طلوع الشمس، والمكان مصلى العيد . وقد قلنا: إن كل إنسان يخصص عبادة بزمان ومكان لم يرد به الشرع ، فإنها بدعة غير موافقة للشرع . والله الموفق، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين]
منقول

----------


## خالد الشافعي

لم يثبت حديث ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه فعل او قال اذا أردت
ان تفطر توتر بالتمر او الرطب
بثلاثة او خمسه او سبعه
ولكن جاء فقط أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان لا يغدو للصلاة يوم عيد الفطر حتى يأكل تمرات ويأكلهن وتراً
فالأمر واسع فلا يتقصد أحدنا أن يفطر على وتر من التمر أو الرطب لعدم ورود نص ثابت صريح في ذلك إلا في عيد الفطر ،والله أعلم.
" منقول "

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قلت : 
الأمر في ذلك واسع ، ومن فعل ذلك لبعض الأشياء لا كلها من باب : إن الله وتر يحب الوتر ، فقد يؤجر على نيته الصالحة كالإفطار على الرطب أو التمر وترا ، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

لمزيد من الفائدة أرجو الدخول إلى هذا الموضوع :
هل الإنسان يقطع كل شيء على وتر ؟
الرابط :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=90424

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وقفت على حديث في الموضوع لكن في إسناده نظر :

قال الإمام أيو يعلى رحمه الله تعالى في مسنده : 

3305 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي حدثنا أبو ثابت عبد الواحد بن ثابت حدثنا ثابت 
: عن أنس قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يحب أن يفطر على ثلاث تمرات أو شيء لم تصبه النار اهـ .

وقال الإمام الهيثمي رحمه الله في مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد :
رَوَاهُ أَبُو يَعْلَى، وَفِيهِ عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ اهـ .

وقال الإمام البوصيري رحمه الله في إتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة :
رَوَاهُ أَبُو يَعْلَى وَرُوَاتُهُ ثِقَاتٌ ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ وَالتِّرْمِذِيُ  ّ وَحَسَّنَهُ دُونَ قَوْلِهِ : أَوْ شَيْءٍ لَمْ تُصِبْهُ النَّارُ اهـ .

قلت : كلام الإمام الهيثمي هو الصواب ، وعبد الواحد بن ثابت قال فيه الإمام البخاري : منكر الحديث .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> وقفت على حديث في الموضوع لكن في إسناده نظر :
> 
> قال الإمام أيو يعلى رحمه الله تعالى في مسنده : 
> 
> 3305 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي حدثنا أبو ثابت عبد الواحد بن ثابت حدثنا ثابت 
> : عن أنس قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يحب أن يفطر على ثلاث تمرات أو شيء لم تصبه النار اهـ .
> 
> وقال الإمام الهيثمي رحمه الله في مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد :
> رَوَاهُ أَبُو يَعْلَى، وَفِيهِ عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ اهـ .
> ...


والحديث أخرجه أيضا العقيلي في الضعفاء ، والضياء المقدسي في الأحاديث المختارة ، وأبو زرعة طاهر بن محمد المقدسي في صفوة التصوف ، وغيرهم .
قال العقيلى : عبد الواحد بن ثابت لا يتابع على حديثه هذا ، 
وقال الضياء المقدسي : إسناده حسن ، 
وقال المناوي في الفيض : رمز المصنف ( أي السيوطي ) لحسنه وليس كما قال ، قال ابن حجر : عبد الواحد قال البخاري : منكر الحديث ، وقال الهيثمي : فيه عبد الواحد بن ثابت وهو ضعيف اهـ .
وقال في التيسير : باسناد ضعيف خلافا للمؤلف ( أي السيوطي ) ، 
وقال صاحب كتاب مرعاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح : قوله : (إذا أفطر أحدكم فليفطر على تمر) أي على تمرة اكتفاء بأصل السنة وإلا فأدنى كمالها ثلث كما روى أبويعلى عن أنس قال كان النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} يحب أن يفطر على ثلاث تمرات أو شيء لم تصبه النار ، وفيه عبدالواحد بن ثابت وهو ضعيف.
وقال الألباني في الضعيفة : ضعيف جدا ، وقال في ضعيف الجامع ، وضعيف الترغيب والترهيب : ضعيف ، 
وقال محققو المسند : وإسناده ضعيف لضعف أبي ثابت هذا .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فتوى رسمية من دائرة الإفتاء القطرية / إسلام ويب / مركز الفتوى 

العرض الموضوعي / الآداب والأخلاق والرقائق / الآداب / آداب الأكل والشرب

هل من السنة أن يؤكل التمر وترا

الثلاثاء 4 ربيع الآخر 1433 - 28-2-2012 

رقم الفتوى: 174525
التصنيف: آداب الأكل والشرب




السؤال
هل الحرص على أكل التمر وترا في كل وقت من السنة ؟
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يفطرعلى الرطب أو على التمر إن لم يجد الرطب، وورد أنه كان يحب الفطر على ثلاث تمرات ، ففي سنن أبي داود والترمذي عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفطر على رطبات قبل أن يصلي، فإن لم تكن رطبات فعلى تمرات، فإن لم تكن حسا حسوات من ماء. صححه الألباني.

وفي المطالب العالية لابن حجر: عن أنس ، قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب أن يفطر على ثلاث تمرات ، أو شيء لم يصبه نار . ضعفه الألباني. وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا الترغيب في التصبح بسبع تمرات من تمر المدينة وأن من فعل ذلك لم يضره سم ولا سحر في ذلك اليوم. ونص الحديث كما في البخاري: من تصبح كل يوم سبع تمرات عجوة لم يضره في ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر . وفي رواية لمسلم: من أكل سبع تمرات مما بين لابتيها حين يصبح لم يضره سم حتى يمسي.

والأحسن أن تكون من تمر المدينة وأن تكون من العجوة.

ففي فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى: وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من تصبح بسبع تمرات من عجوة المدينة لم يضره سحر ولا سم » وفي رواية : « مما بين لابتيها »، يعني : من جميع تمر المدينة , العجوة وغير العجوة , كما رواه مسلم في الصحيح , ويرجى أن ينفع الله بذلك التمر كله , لكن نص على المدينة ; لفضل تمرها والخصوصية فيه , ويرجى : أن الله ينفع ببقية التمر إذا تصبح بسبع تمرات , وقد يكون صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر ذلك ؛ لفضل خاص , ومعلم خاص لتمر المدينة لا يمنع من وجود تلك الفائدة من أنواع التمر الأخرى التي أشار إليها عليه الصلاة والسلام , وأظنه جاء في بعض الروايات : "من تمر" من غير قيد .انتهى. 
هذا ما اطلعنا عليه فيما يتعلق بأكل التمر وترا فينبغي التزامه ، أما ما عدا ذلك فلم نجد أنه من السنة.

والله أعلم.
وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية / يسألونك / إسلام ويب / مركز الفتوى / قطر
الرابط :
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=174525

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فتوى الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله تعالى 
منقول من ابن وهب 

س:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله وتر يحب الوتر هل يؤجر المسلم إذا قطع جميع أعماله على وتر، ومن أمثال ذلك الأكل والشرب إلى آخره؟ 
ج :
ما ورد إلا في أشياء مخصوصة؛ ورد في الصلاة أن المغرب وتر النهار، وأن في الليل صلاة وتر، يسن أن تكون في آخر التهجد، وورد أيضا في الاستجمار من استجمر فليوتر من فعل فقد أحسن، ومن لا فلا حرج ، وإذا عمل مطلقا بهذا الحديث إن الله وتر يحب الوتر فاستحب مثلا أن يكون أكله وترا فله أجر على ذلك، كما ورد في الحديث: أنه في يوم العيد عيد الفطر يأكل تمرات وترا قبل أن يذهب إلى المسجد يعني إلى صلاة العيد يأكل ثلاثا أو خمسا أو سبعا وترا، فيقتصر على ما ورد.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

للرفع والتذكير .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

للرفع ..................

----------


## خالد الشافعي

اللهم بلغنا رمضان .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هل في التصبح بسبع تمرات وقاية من جميع أنواع السموم ؟السؤال : 
ما معنى هذا الحديث الوارد في " صحيح البخاري " في الكتاب الخامس والستين ، حديث رقم (356) : عن سعد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( من أكل حين يصبح سبع تمرات عجوة لم يضره ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر ).
فهل معنى هذا أن من أكل التمر في الصباح فإنه محمي من كافة أنواع السم ، حتى من مثل سم السيانيد ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
في دلالة هذا الحديث جانبان ، جانب نؤمن به ونصدقه ولا نتردد فيه لوضوحه وظهوره ، وجانب آخر نحاول فهمه وتفسيره والبحث فيه ، فليس هو من مسائل الإيمان واليقين .
أما ما نصدق به ولا نتردد فيه فهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرنا أن التصبح بالتمر ، وقاية نافعة من تأثير السم على جسم الإنسان ، ورد ذلك في قول الصادق المصدوق عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وفي حديث صحيح متفق على صحته بأسانيد ناصعة كالشمس ، وعن جماعة من الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله عليهم ، منها حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( مَنْ تَصَبَّحَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعَ تَمَرَاتٍ عَجْوَةً ، لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ سُمٌّ وَلاَ سِحْرٌ ) رواه البخاري في " صحيحه " (رقم/5445) ومسلم في " صحيحه " (رقم/2047) .
فهذا القدر المتفق عليه الذي نقر به ، يتعلق بالمعنى الإجمالي للحديث ، وإثبات صدوره عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام .
أما تفسير الحديث والبحث في حدود ألفاظه ونتائج تجاربه ، فذلك مجال رحب ، خاض فيه العلماء قديما وحديثا ، وتعددت فيه الأنظار والأفهام ، بل تعددت فيه روايات الحديث نفسه ، الأمر الذي يفتح الباب إلى النظر إلى مزيد من الأبحاث التجريبية ، واعتبارها في معرفة دلالة الحديث ، وفهم قيوده وحدوده .
فقد قال ابن التين بأن المراد نخل خاص لا يعرف الآن ، وقال الخطابي رحمه الله ليس ذلك خاصية من خواص التمر ، وإنما هي بركة دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعجوة معينة . ينظر " فتح الباري " (10/239) ، وبناء على هذين القولين لا يمكن تعميم وقاية التصبح بالتمر اليوم من جميع أنواع السموم .
وقال أكثر العلماء بتخصيص عجوة المدينة بهذا الوقاء ، كالطحاوي في " شرح مشكل الآثار " (14/362) ، وأبو عوانة في "المستخرج" (5/189) ، والقاضي عياض في " إكمال المعلم " (6/531) ، والنووي في " شرح مسلم " (14/3) ، وأبي العباس القرطبي الذي دعا إلى إجراء التجارب لفهم دلالة الحديث ، فقال رحمه الله : " الذي ينبغي أن يقال إن ذلك خاصة عجوة المدينة ، ثم هل ذلك مخصوص بزمان نطقه أو هو في كل زمان ؟ كل ذلك محتمل ، والذي يرفع هذا الاحتمال التجربة المتكررة ، فإن وجدنا ذلك كذلك في هذا الزمان ، علمنا أنها خاصة دائمة ، وإن لم نجده مع كثرة التجربة علمنا أن ذلك مخصوص بزمان ذلك القول " .
انتهى من " المفهم " (5/322). 
وقال الإمام المازري رحمه الله : " هذا مما لا يعقل معناه في طريقة علم الطب ، ولو صح أن يخرج لمنفعة التمر في السم وجه من جهة الطب ، لم يقدر على إظهار وجه الاقتصار على هذا العدد الذي هو السبع ، ولا على الاقتصار على هذا الجنس الذي هو العجوة ، ولعل ذلك كان لأهل زمانه صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة ، أو لأكثرهم ، إذ لم يثبت عندي استمرار وقوع الشفاء في زمننا غالبا ، وإن وجد ذلك في زماننا في أكثر الناس حمل على أنه أراد وصف غالب الحال " انتهى من " المعلم بفوائد مسلم " (3/121) .
وهكذا ترى كيف اختلف العلماء وشراح الحديث في توجيه دلالته ، وتفسير كلماته ، حتى دخل هذا الاختلاف في أنواع السم المقصودة في الحديث ، فقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " يجوز نفع التمر المذكور في بعض السموم ، فيكون الحديث من العام المخصوص ، ويجوز نفعه لخاصية تلك البلد ، وتلك التربة الخاصة من كل سم ، ولكن ها هنا أمر لا بد من بيانه ، وهو أن من شرط انتفاع العليل بالدواء قبوله واعتقاد النفع به ، فتقبله الطبيعة فتستعين به على دفع العلة " انتهى من " زاد المعاد " (4/92) .
وخالفه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله – بعد أن نقل كلامه – فقال : " لكن سياق الخبر يقتضي التعميم ؛ لأنه نكرة في سياق النفي ، وعلى تقدير التسليم في السم ، فماذا يصنع في السحر " انتهى من " فتح الباري " (10/240) .
وأما الأبحاث التجريبية المعاصرة فقد وقفنا على مجموعة منها ، لكنها لم تتوصل إلى نتائج حاسمة في جميع القضايا الخلافية السابقة ، وإنما إلى نتائج تدل على الجانب الأول الذي ذكرناه في بداية الجواب ، وهو إثبات النفع العام للتمر من آثار السموم ، من غير تحديد ولا تعيين .
ومن ذلك أنه قام كل من الدكتور عبدالكريم السلال ، والدكتور زهير ، والدكتور أحمد ديسي ، بنشر بحث محكّم في مجلة (Biomedical Letters) في جامعة (Cambridge) بعنوان : " دراسة تأثير خلاصة التمر على إبطال مفعول سم الحية والعقرب "، فكان في خلاصة الدراسة أنه : " تم إعطاء أربعة متبرعين من (9 - 11) حبة تمر لكل منهم ، أما عينات الدم فتم أخذها قبل أكل التمر وبعده بحوالي (4 - 5) ساعات ، فكشفت الدراسة أن عينات الدم التي أخذت منهم بعد تناول التمر كانت مقاومة لسم الأفعى بنسبة (83%) ، وأن نسبة امتصاص الهيموغلوبين لسم الأفعى وتأثيره على (3%) من خلايا الدم الحمراء قبل تناول التمر كانت (0.542) ، وبعد تناول التمر أصبحت (0.09)، وقد وجدت الدراسة أو التجربة أن إعطاء (5%) من خلاصة التمر أبطلت حوالي (34%) و (71%) من النشاط السمي للأفعى والعقرب على التوالي ، وأن (20%) من خلاصة التمر أحبطت المفعول بنسب (87%) و (100%) " انتهى . 
وللنظر في تفاصيل هذه الدراسة المنشورة باللغة الانجليزية يمكن مراجعة المرجع الآتي – وقد تمت ترجمة خلاصته فيما سبق - :
Abdul-karim j. sallal. A Zuhair S. Amr. A Ahmad M Disi, Inhibition of haemolytic activity of snake and scorpion venom by date extract, Biomedical Letters, 55, 51 - 56, 1997.
هذا وقد أخبرنا الدكتور السلال أن التمر الذي تم إطعامه للمتبرعين من أردأ أنواع التمور المتوافرة في أسواق الأردن ، وليس من عجوة المدينة ، ولا من تمر المدينة المنورة كله .
كما يمكن مراجعة بحث الدكتورة أروى عبد الرحمن أحمد ( معاصر ، قسم علوم الحياة ، كلية العلوم ، جامعة صنعاء ) ، بعنوان : " إعجاز التمر في الشفاء والوقاية من الميكروبات الضارة والممرضة "، في " بحوث المؤتمر العالمي العاشر لأبحاث الإعجاز العلمي " ، دار جياد للنشر (1/158 – 204). 
وفيها أيضا بحث آخر للدكتورة ( ليلى أحمد الطيب الحمدي ، دينا الموصلي ) ، كلية العلوم للبنات جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بعنوان : " العلاج النبوي بتمر العجوة في حالات التسمم والتليف الرئوي بالجازولين " (2/125 – 146)، جاء فيه : " أوضحت هذه الدراسة تأثير تمر العجوة العلاجي على التسمم والتليف الرئوي الناتج من استنشاق أبخرة الجازولين ، مما يتيح الفرصة أمامنا للوصول إلى إثبات الأثر الإيجابي لهذا التمر ، في معالجة الأنسجة المريضة في الأعضاء المختلفة ". 
انظر هذه الأبحاث المعاصرة السابقة في رسالة بعنوان : " أثر العلم التجريبي في الحكم على الحديث "، مقدمة في الجامعة الأردنية ، عام 2012م ، للباحث للدكتور جميل أبو سارة .
وهكذا لم يجزم علماء الإسلام المتقدمون ولا المتأخرون بالتأثير المطلق لجميع أنواع التمور ، في جميع أنواع السموم ، وإنما حاصل كلام مجموعهم يدل على ضرورة التفقه في معنى الحديث ، والبحث فيه بحثا تجريبيا دقيقا ، ثم بعد ذلك يمكننا الجزم إن كانت دلالة الحديث قد انقضت في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قال بعض العلماء ، أم إنها مستمرة ، كما هو ظاهر الحديث ؟ 
نحن في انتظار الأبحاث التجريبية الدقيقة التي تعيننا على فهم الحديث .
يقول الشيخ مصطفى السباعي رحمه الله : 
" إذا كان الطب الحديث لم يوفق في اكتشاف سائر خواص العجوة حتى الآن ، أفليس من الخطأ التسرع إلى الحُكْمِ بوضعه ، وهل اِدَّعَى أحد أن الطب انتهى إلى غايته ، أو أنه اكتشف كل خاصة لكل من المأكولات والمشروبات والنباتات والثمار التي في الدنيا ؟ إنك لا تشك معي في أن إقدام مؤلف " فجر الإسلام " على القطع بتكذيب هذا الحديث جُرْأَةٌ بالغة منه ، لا يمكن أن تقبل في المحيط العلمي بأي حال ، ما دام سنده صحيحاً بلا نزاع ، وما دام متنه صحيحاً على وجه الإجمال ، ولا يضره بعد ذلك أن الطب لم يكتشف حتى الآن بقية ما دل عليه من خواص العجوة ، ويقيني أنه لو كان في الحجاز معاهد طبية راقية ، أو لو كان تمر العالية موجوداً عند الغَرْبِيِّينَ ، لاستطاع التحليل الطبي الحديث أن يكتشف فيه خواص كثيرة ، ولعله يستطيع أن يكتشف هذه الخاصة العجيبة ، إن لم يكن اليوم ، ففي المستقبل إن شاء الله " .
انتهى من " السنة ومكانتها في التشريع " (ص285) .
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/195581

*

----------

